# 2002 Maxima ODB codes p0455 p1448



## orcjudge (Oct 14, 2006)

Not quite sure where to start diagnosing this. I was having a problem where I could not fill the tank without the gas filler handle constantly clicking like it was full. I read online about the valve behind the rear driver side wheel probably being stuck. I took the valve out and cleaned and WD-40'd it . This problem is gone bt I still have these 2 codes. Is this valve the "Vent Control Valve" and it is simply now stuck open as opposed to closed? Would replacing this valve clear up both of these codes? Would this cause my gas mileage to stink?

Thanks in advance


----------



## meks85 (Aug 20, 2006)

*im having the same problem*

SO.. YOU THINK THAT YOU FIX'T IT? I HOPE THATS ALL. BUT TO GET RID OF CODES YOU HAVE TO DISCONECT THE BATTERY FOR 24HRS OR CLEAR THE CODES WITH DIAGNOSTIC DEVICE, YOU CAN BUY IN AUTO ZONE FOR AROUND 100$ YOU USE SOMEBODEIS. AND IF YOU FIXT IT THEN THEY CODES WONT COME ON AGAIN, IF NOT THEY WILL BE BACK IN NEXT 11 TO 100 MILES.


----------



## drpiv (Aug 22, 2007)

*Follow - up - what happened?*

Were you able to remedy this dilemma? I just started having the same problem. If you fixed it, what steps did you take beyond what is mentioned in this? Thanks.

DRPIV






orcjudge said:


> Not quite sure where to start diagnosing this. I was having a problem where I could not fill the tank without the gas filler handle constantly clicking like it was full. I read online about the valve behind the rear driver side wheel probably being stuck. I took the valve out and cleaned and WD-40'd it . This problem is gone bt I still have these 2 codes. Is this valve the "Vent Control Valve" and it is simply now stuck open as opposed to closed? Would replacing this valve clear up both of these codes? Would this cause my gas mileage to stink?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## shuntguy (Jun 15, 2008)

*just had those codes today.*

i just picked up my 2003 maxima SE 6spd this past friday.96,660km's
:newbie:

now i havn't experienced the problem of completely filling the tank, but after getting off the highway, and into city traffic, my SES light came on. i got home, hooked up my scan tool, and got those same codes (p0455, p1448)

p0455 = EVAP emissions control system leak ( large )
p1448 = ????

the car didn't run any different, and nothing seemed out of place, so i erased the codes, and carried on with my day. i added 300km's after the diagnoses, and the SES light hasn't come back on.

anybody know the p1448 discription?
where would i start looking for the EVAP leak?


----------



## Hobo (Nov 11, 2008)

*Anyone solved this?*

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has the full solution to this problem? I have a 2003 as well I just got the P0455 and P1448 code.

P0455 is EVAP Leak
P1448 is Vent Control Valve Open


Thanks
Hobo


----------

